# First appointment!! Help *



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all

First post on FF so apologies if this is in the wrong place! I have to work out how to do my profile too.

I have my first IVF appointment on 29th jan and was wondering what this will entail. It's my first try and NHS referral.
In my letter it says I may have a Transvaginal scan, I'm worried because AF is due just before or on that day. Will this effect what can be done? Should I tell them?

Rax


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Ra,
First of all, congratulations on managing your first post    Secondly good luck with your appointment.  Have you had tests and a diagnosis yet?  Mostly the first appointment is an information gathering exercise where they find out about lifestyle etc and talk to you about the treatment that you'll be having and drugs you'll need.  
You may want to warn the clinic that your AF is due though don't actually know if that will be a problem for them as was never in that position.
Good luck!
M1234


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

the first few app are paperwork and loads of tests im sure there work round your af

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Rax,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your appt  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to FF    Great news that your appointment is close.  The first appointment there is normally alot of form filling in to do and also some blood tests.  I wouldn't worry too much if  is present at the time of your scan, I would tell them during the appointment.



xxx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Rax

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your subsequent TX.  I know it seems very daunting at the start but its not as bad as you think its going to be  .  The best advice I could give you is to try and go with the flow, trust your Consultant and when you get your TX dates join a cycle buddies thread as I found this a huge support during my IVF in Nov.

Try not to worry about your 1st appt. Like the others have said, its more an info gathering exercise.  Transvaginal scans whilst a bit uncomfortable and a bit embarrassing are fine too.  Just let them know you've got AF at the time and they'll do what needs to be done from there.

Good luck hun and always here for a chat or questions or just a hug.

Lots of love,

Liss xxxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

when i had my first scan as part of infertility investigations i was on and they still did it - just poked their little camera in and i think she had a look about a bit like a smear - no worse than a smear.  In fact they don't actually seem to mind if you are on as it gives them a looksie to check things are happening as they should be in there and also you can have the FSH bloods done at the same time as its the start of your cycle.  Also when you do IVF your baseline scan is done on day 2 of your period (or at least mine was on the short protocol) so they are quite used to it.  Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for your help everyone. Just so worried that something will hold up any TX.
I am having TX at ISIS Colchester, thought I was going to have to wait until April then it got brought forward to Jan!! It's been a long year of sorting my problems out when we thought DP's chemo was going to be the problem!

Rax

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Rax, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You are doing just fine so far and have posted in the best place to start out on FF. 

As Mia says, your first appointment is likely to be more fact finding than anything else. It's fairly rountine to have scans during AF in IVF so they should have seen it all before but, if you are concerned, give them a call to check. If it is a problem, they could always shcedule you an appointment to return for a scan a bit later, or maybe a few days before if necessary.

I've left you some links to some areas that I hope you will find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical Support Guides ~ * CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck for your appointment on the 29th. Do post back on this thread to let us know how you get on.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Charly3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Rax, 

    

Just wanted to say hello and not to worry about your consultation. Everyone I have met at my appointments has been really nice, especially the nurses who seem to appreciate things and have probably seen every embarassing situation you could think of. 

Fertility Friends is really useful, at each stage you can post a question if you are unsure or have a look and see if anyone else has already posted it. I've found it helpful as it prepares me for the next step and which questions to ask.

Hope it all goes well.

Charly


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx[/center​


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Rax,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 with everything!

Strawberries xx


----------



## winnieB (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Rax
Im new here too, infact this is my first post!  I am on the waiting list for ivf in the same area as you and was just wondering how long you had to wait for this appointment.  Best wishes for your appointment
winnieB


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi winnieB

Started investigations Jan07 because my partner has had radiotherapy and chemotherapy in the past so we thought that was the problem. I first got put on the list March07 after Lap had shown blocked tubes. I wasn't expecting an appointment until April but after my tube removal (Oct) and follow up appointment in November it was brought forward a bit (having funds over were mentioned). I think also because of my age.

Hope this helps

Rax


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   And good luck for your appointment, hope it goes well 

xx


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, had my first consultation so I'm in the system!!

A bit disappointing as I have had abnormal smear results come back so I am going to have to have that treated before I can start my first cycle. (Anything else want to hold up me trying to have a baby!!).

When I do start I will be on long protocol I think. 

Has anyone else had cervix treatment before IVF. I was told it would probably be 3 months healing, my appointment is on Valentines day  

Good news was my DP count had gone up from 8 million to 60 million!! No idea why but lets hope he can manage that again on the day.

Rax


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

my sis had abnormal smear and had it treated privately straight away (within about 3 weeks) she was told she had to wait 6 month before trying for a baby until she had another smear and it was ok, her next smear following the treatment just came back abnormal again so now they won't do anything to her for 6 more months to see if it clears up on its own so she waiting again.  Sorry thats probably not what you wanted to hear is it but i think you should expect to wait at least 6 months until you get the repeat smear.  

PS: more often that not abnormal smears are nothing they can be caused by imbalances and stuff i think but my sisters turned out to be no 2 cells (or soemthing like that they are called maybe its C2 or somehting it means its not cancer but maybe like pre-cancerous i think so she is worried and upset )


----------

